# Palestine, the Holy Land



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread, thanks for the great photos. :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks @Herzeleid


Herzeleid said:


> its a shame most mountains in the middle east are treeless..hno:


may be because the nature of the land in these area ,but not all of them in the north of Palestine and north of Lebanon and Syria you will find mountains with tree .


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks @Linguine


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Kunafah ,Nablus ,West Bank - Palestine*

*Dish Kunafah ,Nablus ,West Bank - Palestine*

كنافة نابلسية  by Loai Abu Diab, on Flickr


Nablus delicacy - Kunafeh by Jason Stahl Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nablus ,West Bank - Palestine*

*Nablus ,West Bank - Palestine*

Nablus Park - Palestine by Ahmad Al-Bazz, on Flickr


Sunset Balloon by ahote's_photolog, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Olive harvest ,Sabastia ,West Bank - Palestine*

*Olive harvest ,Sabastia ,West Bank - Palestine*

the olive groves of Qusin village by Michael.Loadenthal, on Flickr


Palestinians & internationals pick olives in Qusin #3 by Michael.Loadenthal, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jenin ,West Bank - Palestine*

*Jenin ,West Bank - Palestine*

The green Palestine by Ahmad Al-Bazz, on Flickr


Palestine .. The green paradise by Ahmad Al-Bazz, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Palestinian folk art band ,West Bank - Palestine*

*Palestinian folk art band ,West Bank - Palestine*

Palestinian folk art band by Ahmad Al-Bazz, on Flickr


To My PALESTINE by Ahmad Al-Bazz, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

كعاكير... by Mostafa Kadah, on Flickr


الطفوله... هي ان تصنع من الاشياء الصغيره في نظر الاخرين عالمك الجميل by Mostafa Kadah, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

20130427-095 by amir bitan, on Flickr


20130427-094 by amir bitan, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

20130420-112 by amir bitan, on Flickr


20130420-114 by amir bitan, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Church of the Nativity ,Bethlehem,West Bank - Palestine*

*Church of the Nativity ,Bethlehem,West Bank - Palestine*

20101002-045 by amir bitan, on Flickr


20101002-049 by amir bitan, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem,West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem,West Bank - Palestine*

20101002-212 by amir bitan, on Flickr


20101002-288 by amir bitan, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chairlifts ,Jericho ,West Bank - Palestine*

*Chairlifts ,Jericho ,West Bank - Palestine*

20130420-166 by amir bitan, on Flickr


20130420-168 by amir bitan, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza city ,Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*Gaza city ,Gaza Strip - Palestine*

Palm Sunday procession at Gaza's Greek Orthodox Church of Saint Porphyrius by joegaza, on Flickr


Palm Sunday procession at Gaza's Greek Orthodox Church of Saint Porphyrius by joegaza, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza city ,Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*Gaza city ,Gaza Strip - Palestine*

Palm Sunday procession at Gaza's Greek Orthodox Church of Saint Porphyrius by joegaza, on Flickr


Palm Sunday procession at Gaza's Greek Orthodox Church of Saint Porphyrius by joegaza, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Apartheid Wall ,West Bank - Palestine*

*Apartheid Wall ,West Bank - Palestine*

Free Palestine, Wall, Bethlehem by Non Violent Vigilante, on Flickr


Love Wins, Wall, Bethlehem by Non Violent Vigilante, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nablus Market ,Nablus ,West Bank - Palestine*

*Nablus Market ,Nablus ,West Bank - Palestine*

Spices, Nablus Market by Non Violent Vigilante, on Flickr


Scarves, Nablus Market by Non Violent Vigilante, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nablus Market ,Nablus ,West Bank - Palestine*

*Nablus Market ,Nablus ,West Bank - Palestine*

Market Street, Nablus Market by Non Violent Vigilante, on Flickr


Boy Market Seller, Nablus by Non Violent Vigilante, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nablus Market ,Nablus ,West Bank - Palestine*

*Nablus Market ,Nablus ,West Bank - Palestine*

Old Man, Nablus Market by Non Violent Vigilante, on Flickr


Old Man, Nablus Market by Non Violent Vigilante, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem,West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem,West Bank - Palestine*

Manger Square by hanming_huang, on Flickr


Church of Nativity by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Church of Nativity) ,Bethlehem,West Bank - Palestine*

*(Church of Nativity) ,Bethlehem,West Bank - Palestine*

Church of Nativity by hanming_huang, on Flickr


Priest by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem,West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem,West Bank - Palestine*

Bethlehem city by hanming_huang, on Flickr


Bethlehem city by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem,West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem,West Bank - Palestine*

Bethlehem old market by hanming_huang, on Flickr


Record hunt in Bethlehem by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Ibrahimi Mosque) , Hebron , West Bank - Palestine*

*(Ibrahimi Mosque) , Hebron , West Bank - Palestine*

Ibrahimi Mosque by hanming_huang, on Flickr


Ibrahimi Mosque by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Ibrahimi Mosque) , Hebron , West Bank - Palestine*

*(Ibrahimi Mosque) , Hebron , West Bank - Palestine*

Ibrahimi Mosque by hanming_huang, on Flickr


Ibrahimi Mosque by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Ibrahimi Mosque) , Hebron , West Bank - Palestine*

*(Ibrahimi Mosque) , Hebron , West Bank - Palestine*

Chandeliers by hanming_huang, on Flickr


Pious women by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Ibrahimi Mosque) , Hebron , West Bank - Palestine*

*(Ibrahimi Mosque) , Hebron , West Bank - Palestine*

Geometric patterns by hanming_huang, on Flickr


Intricate Arabic caligraphy by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Ibrahimi Mosque) , Hebron , West Bank - Palestine*

*(Ibrahimi Mosque) , Hebron , West Bank - Palestine*

Ibrahimi Mosque by hanming_huang, on Flickr


Ibrahimi Mosque by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great thread and awesome photos! The Palestinian girls are very beautiful!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Palestinian Kids*

*Palestinian Kids*

village of bil'in by sofiamariam, on Flickr


IMG_3076 by Jul.Cz, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Protest Against Occupation) , West Bank - Palestine*

*(Protest Against Occupation) , West Bank - Palestine*

REU PALESTINIANS-ISRAEL/ by jakefishman, on Flickr


TE.MIDEAST22P1 by jakefishman, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

Celebrations UN Bid, Ramallah, Nov 2012 by gri_mm, on Flickr


Palestine 3 by orientalizing, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


> Great thread and awesome photos! The Palestinian girls are very beautiful!


Thanks @Yellow Fever ..


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Qalqilya ,West Bank - Palestine*

*Qalqilya ,West Bank - Palestine*

Qalqilya mon amour by Uri ZACKHEM, on Flickr


Nablus/Qalqilya, Palestine. Countryside by Jason Stahl Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

Road from Qalqilya to checkpoint by MollyMH, on Flickr


Jayyus by Stop the Wall Campaign, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jenin ,West Bank - Palestine*

*Jenin ,West Bank - Palestine*

Jenin 1 by darylcrowden, on Flickr


Jenin 2 by darylcrowden, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

Sebastia by Matthew Richard, on Flickr


Hiking wadi Al-Auja by Matthew Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

Sewage flow in Wadi Kidron by Matthew Richard, on Flickr


Wild flowers in the garden by Matthew Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jenin ,West Bank - Palestine*

*Jenin ,West Bank - Palestine*

jenin by kasia1106, on Flickr


IMG_0833 by Der Blaue Reiter, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

الجامع القبلي 90 - 96هـ/709 - 715م by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr


القصور الأموية by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza MD beach,Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*Gaza MD beach,Gaza Strip - Palestine*

Gaza beach day . by MoherZ, on Flickr


IMG_2355 by Jozef-Nateel, on Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Spectacular Photos! Keep them coming!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Dr. Luay you have more photos of Ramallah, your _de facto_ capital now?


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Cbr Domes said:


> Dr. Luay you have more photos of Ramallah, your _de facto_ capital now?


I post many photos for Ramallah , but the capital of Palestine it's Jerusalem according to UN last vote that's say a state for Palestine in border of 1967 and with the East Jerusalem .
and Jerusalem it was always the capital of Palestine .


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't want the Pandora Box in this great thread of the beautiful Palestine.

If you can post more photos of Ramallah, thanks kay:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Cbr Domes said:


> I don't want the Pandora Box in this great thread of the beautiful Palestine.
> 
> If you can post more photos of Ramallah, thanks kay:


That's nice you know Pandora Box , more come for Ramallah photos soon .
are you visited Palestine before ?..


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

No I don't know, but I want know Palestine in the future :yes:


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great pics again,thanks heaps!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

_BTW_, why is this threads' title says '*Tow *photo per post' ?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful images of a beautiful country, full of beautiful people. Thank you.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks @Parra 1 @openlyJane ..


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

bozenBDJ said:


> _BTW_, why is this threads' title says '*Tow *photo per post' ?


I think it will be more organized , but i am trying to change the title ...


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

Ramallah by kate nev, on Flickr


Ramallah by Connor Callaghan, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

Ramallah by Connor Callaghan, on Flickr


Ramallah by Connor Callaghan, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

IMG_0002 by netroamer13, on Flickr


Ramallah by Maxitof, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

RAMALLAH by Alan Willis daoneandonley, on Flickr


Tomb of Arafat by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ramallah looks like a cool place to visit,very nice!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Parra 1 said:


> Ramallah looks like a cool place to visit,very nice!


thanks @Parra 1 .. your welcome in Palestine as your home and more ..


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr.Luay said:


> *Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*


thx Flowers and Sunshine


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Apartheid Wall , West Bank - Palestine*

*Apartheid Wall , West Bank - Palestine*

This lie cannot live by neilward, on Flickr


Revolution has started here... by neilward, on Flickr


Small Victor by neilward, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

Jerusalem by Alvaro F., on Flickr


Jerusalem by Alvaro F., on Flickr


Jerusalem by Alvaro F., on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

jerusalem by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr


القدس من فوق by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr


القدس من فوق by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

الجامع القبلي 90 - 96هـ/709 - 715م by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr


Al-Aqsa (Inside - 1) by usaid.d800, on Flickr


Al-Aqsa (Inside - 2) by usaid.d800, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Alaqsa Mosque) - Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*(Alaqsa Mosque) - Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

Al-Aqsa (Inside - 4) by usaid.d800, on Flickr


Al-Aqsa (Inside - 5) by usaid.d800, on Flickr


Al-Aqsa (Inside -3 ) by usaid.d800, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ That's *3 *photos not just Two icard:

------------- - - -- - - - -- --- --- 
_This post is also my *6.336th *post_.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Church of Saint Porphyrius , Gaza city ,Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*Church of Saint Porphyrius , Gaza city ,Gaza Strip - Palestine*

Palestinian Christians welcome Easter to Gaza by joegaza, on Flickr


Palestinian Christians welcome Easter to Gaza by joegaza, on Flickr


Palestinian Christians welcome Easter to Gaza by joegaza, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ That's *3 *photos not just Two icard:
> 
> ------------- - - -- - - - -- --- ---
> _This post is also my *6.336th *post_.


i know that , and i told you before that i want to change the title as soon as and i send a massage to admin ..


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Kunafah Palestinian dessert*

*Kunafah famous Palestinian dessert *

Knefeh -- (At Jaffer's -- famous shop in old city Jerusalem) by usaid.d800, on Flickr


serving knefeh -- Old City, Jerusalem by usaid.d800, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

Al-Aqsa Masjid, Jerusalem by usaid.d800, on Flickr


Al-Aqsa Masjid, Jerusalem by usaid.d800, on Flickr


Al Aqsa Masjid, Jerusalem by usaid.d800, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

Dome of the Rock- Jerusalem. by usaid.d800, on Flickr


Dome of the Rock at night - Jerusalem. by usaid.d800, on Flickr


Dome of the Rock - Jerusalem. (Night) by usaid.d800, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ _Hmmmm, like it_!  ; BTW, what is the 'Kunafah' ?


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ _Hmmmm, like it_!  ; BTW, what is the 'Kunafah' ?


Kunafah it's a Palestinian dessert have a great taste , its have many ingredients that hard to explain it to you , you can read more about it on wikipedia .


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

Mezquita de Omar by Buñuelesco, on Flickr


Belén by Buñuelesco, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

------


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

----


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

------


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

- edit


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*"Ka'ak bil Simsim" Sellers , Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

- edit


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

- edit


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful Palestine once again and another jewel in the Arab world.



Dr.Luay said:


> الجامع القبلي 90 - 96هـ/709 - 715م by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Al-Aqsa (Inside - 1) by usaid.d800, on Flickr
> ...


Insha'Allah I will get the opportunity to visit Al-Aqsa Mosque and pray there before I die.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Hassani said:


> Beautiful Palestine once again and another jewel in the Arab world.
> 
> 
> 
> Insha'Allah I will get the opportunity to visit Al-Aqsa Mosque and pray there before I die.


Insha'Allah as soon as .. :master:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

- edit


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

- edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some beautiful images. I particularly like the images of the bread (simit) sellers.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Great thread of Palestine. Amazing photos !!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Some beautiful images. I particularly like the images of the bread (simit) sellers.


Thanks @openlyJane , these bread have a great taste on breakfast ..



Nando_ros said:


> Great thread of Palestine. Amazing photos !!


Thanks @Nando_ros ..


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great images again!


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

I just deleted all images taken from the David Mor account at flickr, please don't repost those images again, thanks.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Why?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For some reason David Mor from flickr does not want to post his photos here. We here in SSC must respect that.


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Palestine is indeed the holy sacred land of all times, so much of holiness and beauty combined together in one place called *PALESTINE*.
keep it coming Dr.Luay, i'm enjoying this thread :cheers:


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

i hope you guys don't mind me sending a few pictures.
*Gaza Strip*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ibrahimfaraj/8758111289/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Gaza strip-Palestine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/emadbadwan/8764964141/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ibrahimfaraj/8756654884/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ibrahimfaraj/8775309091/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> For some reason David Mor from flickr does not want to post his photos here. We here in SSC must respect that.


doesn't want his pictures on SSC or in the Palestinian thread? cause i think i have posted some of his pictures in the Israeli landscape thread...


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Jan said:


> I just deleted all images taken from the David Mor account at flickr, please don't repost those images again, thanks.





christos-greece said:


> For some reason David Mor from flickr does not want to post his photos here. We here in SSC must respect that.



Ok , we should to respect his opinion because its photos , but another time he should when he post a photos on Flicker to edit the share property like it's not accepted to share these photos in a Palestinian threads . Thanks for the administration to follow up this matter ..


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Jan said:


> I just deleted all images taken from the David Mor account at flickr, please don't repost those images again, thanks.





christos-greece said:


> For some reason David Mor from flickr does not want to post his photos here. We here in SSC must respect that.



Ok , we should to respect his opinion because its photos , but another time he should when he post a photos on Flicker to edit the share property like it's not accepted to share these photos in a Palestinian threads .Thanks for the administration to follow up this matter ..


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Jan said:


> I just deleted all images taken from the David Mor account at flickr, please don't repost those images again, thanks.





christos-greece said:


> For some reason David Mor from flickr does not want to post his photos here. We here in SSC must respect that.



Ok , we should to respect his opinion because its photos , but another time he should when he post a photos on Flicker to edit the share property like it's not accepted to share these photos in a Palestinian threads . Thanks for the administration to follow up this matter ..


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

algeriAholic said:


> Palestine is indeed the holy sacred land of all times, so much of holiness and beauty combined together in one place called *PALESTINE*.
> keep it coming Dr.Luay, i'm enjoying this thread :cheers:


Thank you very much @algeriAholic , for your kind words and beauty photos , i will keep it , Greetings from Palestine to Algeria and Algerian people .. viva Algeria ..


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nablus , West Bank - Palestine*

*Nablus , West Bank - Palestine*

Palladio in Nablus by miriam ;o), on Flickr


Palladio in Nablus by miriam ;o), on Flickr


Palladio in Nablus by miriam ;o), on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*The most common street and fast food in Palestine (Falafel and Hummos)*

*The most common street and fast food in Palestine (Falafel and Hummos)*

hummus by Omar Liu, on Flickr


Felafel by Omar Liu, on Flickr


dsc_1123 by Omar Liu, on Flickr


dsc_1137 by Omar Liu, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine forever!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*



Parra 1 said:


> Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine forever!


Thanks @Parra 1 , yes its the capital of Palestine forever , much Greetings ..


*West Bank - Palestine*

IMG_0150-25 by Jood SH, on Flickr


HY6F1659-71 by Jood SH, on Flickr


HY6F4393 by Jood SH, on Flickr


IMG_6097-2 by Jood SH, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

HY6F4270 by Jood SH, on Flickr


IMG_6714 by Jood SH, on Flickr


HY6F3902 by Jood SH, on Flickr


IMG_5007-4 by Jood SH, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Palestinian*

*Palestinian*

IMG_6011 by Jood SH, on Flickr


HY6F6547 by Jood SH, on Flickr


HY6F6582 by Jood SH, on Flickr


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ the first time i see this thread really awesome and beautiful country long live Palestine


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Palestinian*



lady gaga said:


> the first time i see this thread really awesome and beautiful country long live Palestine


Thanks @lady gaga , your very welcome .. 


*Palestinian*

IMG_0877-20 by Jood SH, on Flickr


HY6F6899 by Jood SH, on Flickr


HY6F6856 by Jood SH, on Flickr


HY6F2200 by Jood SH, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Cities of West Bank - Palestine*

*Cities of West Bank - Palestine*

IMG_9033-2 by Jood SH, on Flickr


HY6F1196-38 by Jood SH, on Flickr


HY6F4320 by Jood SH, on Flickr


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

I met so many Palestinians in my life and they were good people really wish u the best


----------



## IrilWorld (Mar 10, 2012)

'Till now.. i don't know the real al-aqsa mosque.. please give me a image of al aqso mosque.. thanks


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

lady gaga said:


> I met so many Palestinians in my life and they were good people really wish u the best


thanks @lady gaga , We are glad to know people like yours , we love yours .. 




IrilWorld said:


> 'Till now.. i don't know the real al-aqsa mosque.. please give me a image of al aqso mosque.. thanks


These photos for Al-aqsa mosque :


> Al-Aqsa Mosque by Nick in exsilio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Al-Aqsa Mosque by Nick in exsilio, on Flickr
> ...



And these its the dome of the rock


> 186746450 by Omar Liu, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

La Coupole (Dôme) du Rocher by MUQADDASI, on Flickr


La Porte Dorée by MUQADDASI, on Flickr


La Coupole (Dôme) al Miraj by MUQADDASI, on Flickr


La Mosquée al Aqsa by MUQADDASI, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

رام الله ليلا مع القمر by abukareems, on Flickr


برج رام الله by abukareems, on Flickr


Beauty of the sunset. by abukareems, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

All of that falafel and houmous' I'd be a happy girl - my favourites!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*



openlyJane said:


> All of that falafel and houmous' I'd be a happy girl - my favourites!


Falafel and Houmous have special taste here , and its common fast food here , i love to eat them everyday .. 


* Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

Jerusalem Old City by agroffman, on Flickr


Jerusalem Old City by agroffman, on Flickr


Jerusalem Old City by agroffman, on Flickr


----------



## ali al-smadi (Jun 20, 2013)

I was born and raised in Ajloun, a Jordanian city that's 20 miles northeast of Jerusalem. At the summit of a mountain stands al-rabath castle. I remember (I live in the US now) looking from the top of the castle and seeing Jerusalem every time I go there, it was amazing.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some fantastic pictures in this thread. Wonderful.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*



ali al-smadi said:


> I was born and raised in Ajloun, a Jordanian city that's 20 miles northeast of Jerusalem. At the summit of a mountain stands al-rabath castle. I remember (I live in the US now) looking from the top of the castle and seeing Jerusalem every time I go there, it was amazing.


Thanks @ali al-smadi .. 



openlyJane said:


> Some fantastic pictures in this thread. Wonderful.


Thanks @openlyJane .. 


*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

Bethlehem. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Bethlehem. Newly renovated and opened hotel. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Bethlehem. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

Bethlehem. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Bethlehem. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Bethlehem University. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Bethlehem, the church of nativity. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Awarta village , West Bank - Palestine*

*Awarta village , West Bank - Palestine*

Children's larp in Palestine. In the taxi to Awarta village, near Nablus. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Children's larp in Palestine. In the taxi to Awarta village, near Nablus. A ferris wheel surprised us. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Children's larp in Palestine. In the taxi to Awarta village, near Nablus. Dramatic fog. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

View from our street. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Best Eastern Hotel and a sign for Mohamad Assaf, the only Palestinian participant of Arab Idol. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Typical Palestinian rooftops with water tanks. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


The typical black water tanks. The easiest way to see if a building is Palestinian when in occupied areas. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

Stars & Bucks Café by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Downtown Ramallah. Majds family's fruit cocktail place. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Downtown Ramallah. Very cyberpunk. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Rosa Luxemburg Foundation by johannes.axner, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

Snow bar. Arab Idol on the big screen. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Snow Bar. Celebrity spotting! Uri Davis by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Snow Bar. The magical stairs. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Palestinian*

*Palestinian *

Children's larp in Palestine. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Children's larp in Palestine by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Children's larp in Palestine. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Demonstration against Israeli settlements in West Bank - Palestine*

*Demonstration against Israeli settlements in West Bank - Palestine *

Kafr Qaddum demonstration, Palestine by antonio ciufo, on Flickr


Bulldozer against protesters, Kafr Qaddum, Palestine by antonio ciufo, on Flickr


Kafr Qaddum demonstration, Palestine by antonio ciufo, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Very nice photos!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*



Parra 1 said:


> Very nice photos!


Thanks @Parra 1 .. 


*West Bank - Palestine*

Leaving to hike out on the family land of Mohamad. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


"Take our picture!" by johannes.axner, on Flickr


During harvest season Israeli settlers and soldiers will harass the farmers, stopping them from harvesting the olives. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Hiking on Mohamads family land in Kufr al Deek village. Ruins of the original village. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

Hiking on Mohamads family land in Kufr al Deek village. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Hiking on Mohamads family land in Kufr al Deek village. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Hiking on Mohamads family land in Kufr al Deek village. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Hiking on Mohamads family land in Kufr al Deek village. View from the mountain. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

Hiking on Mohamads family land in Kufr al Deek village. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Hiking on Mohamads family land in Kufr al Deek village. Ruins of the original village. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Hiking on Mohamads family land in Kufr al Deek village. Ruins of the original village. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Driving to Bethlehem. Grand nature. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

Children's larp in Palestine. The first group of kids on the way to the larp. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Kufr al Deek village. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


Farm land in Kufr al Deek village. by johannes.axner, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of Palestine, Dr.Luay


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful children. The future is theirs.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Beautiful country. The heart of Bangladesh beats for our brothers in Palestine.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*



Nando_ros said:


> Beautiful pictures of Palestine, Dr.Luay


Thanks @Nando_ros .. 



openlyJane said:


> Beautiful children. The future is theirs.


Thanks @openlyJane .. We also hope all the best and peace for the children in all over the world and better future . 



Dhakaiya said:


> Beautiful country. The heart of Bangladesh beats for our brothers in Palestine.


Thanks my brother @Dhakaiya , also our hearts with yours and we hope all the best for yours , i meet many people from Bangladesh and him was a good people and all my respect for them .


*West Bank - Palestine*

Untitled by kaitlinyap, on Flickr


Untitled by kaitlinyap, on Flickr


Untitled by kaitlinyap, on Flickr


Untitled by kaitlinyap, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

Dome of the Rock Jerusalem by EMKaufman, on Flickr


Dome of the Rock Jerusalem by EMKaufman, on Flickr


Dome of the Rock Jerusalem by EMKaufman, on Flickr


Dome of the Rock Jerusalem by EMKaufman, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your impressive and meaningful stuffs about the Holy land :cheers:


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

There are some really good pictures here!

Thanks for showing a so distant reality for us ...


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

palestine 4ever


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*



tunggp said:


> Thanks for sharing your impressive and meaningful stuffs about the Holy land


Thanks @tunggp , for your kind words 



Jdolci said:


> There are some really good pictures here!
> 
> Thanks for showing a so distant reality for us ...


Thanks @Jdolci , i hope that 



abdelka37 said:


> palestine 4ever


Thanks @abdelka37 , viva Algeria 


*West Bank - Palestine*

20130618_0228-1aF by casually, krystina, on Flickr


20130622_0462 by casually, krystina, on Flickr


20130622_0469aF by casually, krystina, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

Near Bethlehem - Palestine by Julie.C-e, on Flickr


The road to Ramallah - Palestine by Julie.C-e, on Flickr


Beit Sahour - Palestine by Julie.C-e, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Protesters against settlements , West Bank - Palestine*

soldiers against protesters, Kafr Qaddum, Palestine by antonio ciufo, on Flickr


Palestinian protester standing near burning tyres, Kafr Qaddum demonstration by antonio ciufo, on Flickr


protester carries tire to burn in the demonstration by antonio ciufo, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Dabka Palestinian tradition dance) , West Bank - Palestine*

El-Funoun troupe, Dabke, Ramallah by Julie.C-e, on Flickr


El-Funoun troupe, Dabke, Ramallah by Julie.C-e, on Flickr


El-Funoun troupe, Dabke, Ramallah by Julie.C-e, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

In Ramallah with Mercycorps by jan_krutisch, on Flickr

*Gaza city , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

Gaza, from above. by Mouhanad.Marzouk, on Flickr


Gaza by Mouhanad.Marzouk, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*From Palestine*

Ethnic Market by Mouhanad.Marzouk, on Flickr


Ethnic Market  by Mouhanad.Marzouk, on Flickr


Spices and Tea products by Mouhanad.Marzouk, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nablus in 1927 , West Bank - Palestine*

*Nablus in 1927 , West Bank - Palestine*

Nablus in 1927 (6) by abudheer, on Flickr


Nablus in 1927 (18) by abudheer, on Flickr


Nablus in 1927 (4) by abudheer, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nablus , West Bank - Palestine*

*Nablus , West Bank - Palestine*

A view of Nablus by akkasistan, on Flickr


Nablus by Naser Doleh, on Flickr


Nablus by Naser Doleh, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

Al-Haram Al-Sharif: The Dome of the Rock (qubbat al-sakhra), Jerusalem by akkasistan, on Flickr


Al-Haram Al-Sharif: The Dome of the Rock (qubbat al-sakhra), Jerusalem by akkasistan, on Flickr


Al-Haram Al-Sharif: A view of Al-Aqsa Mosque from the Dome of the Rock, Jerusalem by akkasistan, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Apartheid Wall , West Bank - Palestine*

*Apartheid Wall , West Bank - Palestine*

Part of the Apartheid Wall, Bethlehem by akkasistan, on Flickr


Part of the Apartheid Wall, Bethlehem by akkasistan, on Flickr


Part of the Apartheid Wall, Bethlehem by akkasistan, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem (Church Of The Nativity) , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem (Church Of The Nativity) , West Bank - Palestine*

Church Of The Nativity, Bethlehem, Palestine by mathewbrowne, on Flickr


Church Of The Nativity, Bethlehem, Palestine by mathewbrowne, on Flickr


Church Of The Nativity, Bethlehem, Palestine by mathewbrowne, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

P4024975 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P2244269 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P2244273 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P4085137 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P4085165 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P4145409 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P5056155 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P5056210 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

What a beautiful country!...........thanks for sharing these amazing pictures of Palestine and for giving us a different perspective of this wonderful land that Palestine is.......


Greetings from Panama!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*



Geocarlos said:


> What a beautiful country!...........thanks for sharing these amazing pictures of Palestine and for giving us a different perspective of this wonderful land that Palestine is.......
> 
> 
> Greetings from Panama!


Thanks @Geocarlos , for your kind words and we also hope all the best for Panama and people of Panama and we send our greetings from Palestine to yours .. 


*West Bank - Palestine*

P3234787 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P4155492 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P4145432 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P4145433 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P4145441 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P4145439 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

P7067888 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P6107200 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P5116277 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm amazed with Palestine! Thanks for sharing those incredible pics of this incredible country!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine (Alaqsa Mosque)*



FAAN said:


> I'm amazed with Palestine! Thanks for sharing those incredible pics of this incredible country!


Thanks @FAAN , for your kind words , Greetings .


*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine (Alaqsa Mosque)*

P5150958a05152013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P5171120a05172013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P5171119a05172013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P7258387 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P7067894 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P7258379 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

P8098776 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P7298443 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P7298439 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

P9029569 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P8098775 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P7298464 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

P8098770 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P9029607 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P9029604 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

PC0532180001 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P8179162 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

P9029639 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P9029568 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P8108840 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Bethlehem area) West Bank - Palestine*

*(Bethlehem area) West Bank - Palestine*

P6077143 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P6107202 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P6107205 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P6247439 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P6247429 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P6247432 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

P7228367 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P8058634 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PA120998 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

PA080954 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PA080906b by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PA080918b by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

P9029671 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P9029650 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P9029673 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Churches of Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Churches of Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

PA070875 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PA080884 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P9029698 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

PA120984 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PA291833 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PA231606 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*



openlyJane said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks 


*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

PB142287 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PB142282 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PB142262 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P1215726 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P1215728 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P1215693 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

PB041975 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PB082114 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PB082115 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine (Demonstrations against Apartheid Wall)*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine (Demonstrations against Apartheid Wall)*

PB162368 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PB162384 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PB202524 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great photos,always enjoy looking at them.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*



Parra 1 said:


> Great photos,always enjoy looking at them.


Thanks @Parra 1 , i hope that 


*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

PB252556 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PC023201 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PC023193 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Beit Sahour , West Bank - Palestine*

*Beit Sahour , West Bank - Palestine*

PC0933940009 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PC0934030012 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


PC0933950002 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P1125279 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P1175497 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P1215719 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P1175515 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P1175557 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P1175560 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

P2046015 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P2046016 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P1135420 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P2046027 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P2046033 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P2086558 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P2227665 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P2227682c by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P2227663 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P2227693 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P2197478 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P2227671 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P226798802262013_085058 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P226797802262013_084713 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P226797702262013_084614 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi Dr Luay,Ive got a book of Palestine from 1947,would like me to post some photos from that book?


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Parra 1 said:


> Hi Dr Luay,Ive got a book of Palestine from 1947,would like me to post some photos from that book?


Hi Parra1 , sure i would that and its very nice to share it , and this thread its open for all to post in it .and i send to you massage to your profile after you request that . Greetings .


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P226799302262013_085336 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P226807902262013_092857 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P226802402262013_090536 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P2288099 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P2288090 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P2288096 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Beit Jala , West Bank - Palestine*

*Beit Jala , West Bank - Palestine*

P309833303092013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P309834003092013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P309834103092013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Wadi Nar , West Bank - Palestine*

*Wadi Nar , West Bank - Palestine*

P312849903122013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P312849503122013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P312850103122013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

P314859603142013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P314856703142013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P314859303142013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Beit Sahour , West Bank - Palestine*

*Beit Sahour , West Bank - Palestine*

P320877503202013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P317873003172013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P3269333 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P3279347 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P3279364 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P3279411 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P3279371 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P4039703 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


Local shepherds by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P4059719 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

P417987704172013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P417988304172013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P4099745 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem (Apartheid Wall) , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem (Apartheid Wall) , West Bank - Palestine*

P4239972 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P4239960 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P5020126 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem (Apartheid Wall) , West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem (Apartheid Wall) , West Bank - Palestine*

P5100776a05102013 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P4239970 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P5020121 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Palestinian*

*Palestinian*

P8139062 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P8138973 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P8138959 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Palestinian Crafts*

*Palestinian Crafts*

P8088712 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P8088741 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P8139027 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

P2137180 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P2137211 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P2137218 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem (In Winter), West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem (In Winter), West Bank - Palestine*

P1105058 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P1105061 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P1105146 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem (In Winter), West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem (In Winter), West Bank - Palestine*

P1105108 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P1105107 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P1105095 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem (In Winter), West Bank - Palestine*

*Bethlehem (In Winter), West Bank - Palestine*

P1105150 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P1105113 by joronjubilee, on Flickr


P1105113b by joronjubilee, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tiberias 1947 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Jerusalem Rd Mounts Upward Through The Valley Of Kidron,Past The Tomb Of Absalon 1947 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The City Of Tiberias 1962 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The City Of Tiberias 1947 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Got more photos to post.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

^^ Thanks Parra 1 for this amazing photos form the history of Palestine , i like the Tiberias photo lake which its one of the most impressive places in Palestine , thanks and keep it . 


*Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine*

Ramallah - view from home by Julie.C-e, on Flickr


Ramallah - view from home by Julie.C-e, on Flickr


Ramallah - view from home by Julie.C-e, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tel Aviv 1947 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tel Aviv 1947 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Jerusalem 1947 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

aa


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Jerusalem 1947 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Haifa Bay 1947 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Farming 1947 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

At The Foot Of Mount Gilboa 1947 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

NABLUS



DSC_4044 by midwest2mideast, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

NABLUS



DSC_5518 by midwest2mideast, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

DSC_4056 by midwest2mideast, on Flickr



NABLUS


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

DSC_4054 by midwest2mideast, on Flickr



NABLUS


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

DSC_5449 by midwest2mideast, on Flickr



NABLUS


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

DSC_5446 by midwest2mideast, on Flickr



NABLUS


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

Gaza beach by Gisha_Access, on Flickr


Gaza Beach by GishaOrg, on Flickr


Sunset at Beach Hotel, Gaza by Marius Arnesen, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

Untitled by shamanblues, on Flickr


Tourist boat by majedart, on Flickr


Gaza sea by majedart, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*North Gaza , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*North Gaza , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

The area of Beit Hanoun by majedart, on Flickr


The area of Beit Hanoun by majedart, on Flickr


Bedouin man making Arabic coffee by majedart, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

summer by majedart, on Flickr


Gaza sea by majedart, on Flickr


People on the beach by majedart, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza Refuges Camps , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*Gaza Refuges Camps , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

Daycare Center, Gaza by Marius Arnesen, on Flickr


Family of nine, Gaza by Marius Arnesen, on Flickr


Children smile by majedart, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza (Destructive Houses By Aircraft Missiles) , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*Gaza (Destructive Houses By Aircraft Missiles) , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

Bombed House, Gaza by Marius Arnesen, on Flickr


Bombed House, Gaza by Marius Arnesen, on Flickr


Bombed house Gaza by Marius Arnesen, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*North Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine*



Nando_ros said:


> Beautiful pictures


Thanks Nando_ros 

*North Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

Untitled by shamanblues, on Flickr


Untitled by shamanblues, on Flickr


Gaza sea by majedart, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*North Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*North Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

challeinge by majedart, on Flickr


Untitled by shamanblues, on Flickr


Sea Sunset Strip time by majedart, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza city center , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*Gaza City Center , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

Untitled by shamanblues, on Flickr


Untitled by shamanblues, on Flickr


Untitled by shamanblues, on Flickr


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice colors and pictures 
thx Dr Luay


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Dr.Luay said:


> *Gaza City Center , Gaza Strip - Palestine*
> 
> Untitled by shamanblues, on Flickr
> 
> ...


^^
:applause:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Protest Against Settlements) , West Bank - Palestine*



shlouger said:


> Nice colors and pictures
> thx Dr Luay


Thanks shlouger 

Thanks Riq-10 

*(Protests Against Settlements) , West Bank - Palestine*

IMG_1991 by kelleelund, on Flickr


IMG_2495 by kelleelund, on Flickr


IMG_1649 by kelleelund, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Protests Against Settlements) , West Bank - Palestine*

*(Protests Against Settlements) , West Bank - Palestine*

IMG_0912 by kelleelund, on Flickr


Photo 1 by kelleelund, on Flickr


IMG_0997 by kelleelund, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Protests Against Occupation) , West Bank - Palestine*

*(Protests Against Occupation) , West Bank - Palestine*

IMG_0183 by kelleelund, on Flickr


IMG_9603 by kelleelund, on Flickr


IMG_0837 by kelleelund, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

Beduin Shepherd by Rodrigo Jardón, on Flickr


Palestine - Jordan Valley - Thirsting for justice march by Julie.C-e, on Flickr


Beduin Shepherd by Rodrigo Jardón, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Hebron , West Bank - Palestine*

*Hebron , West Bank - Palestine*

Hebron by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Hebron by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Hebron by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nablus , West Bank - Palestine*

*Nablus , West Bank - Palestine*

sunset from southern mountain by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Nablus sky by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Sunshine in Nablus by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

I have no words to describe the beauty of the Holy Land. :drool:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nablus , West Bank - Palestine*



Nikkodemo said:


> I have no words to describe the beauty of the Holy Land.


Thanks Nikkodemo for your kind words 


*Nablus , West Bank - Palestine*

Night sky 3 by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Night Mosque 1 by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Night sky 2 by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Balata Refugee Camp , West Bank - Palestine*

*Balata Refugee Camp , West Bank - Palestine*

DSC_1283 by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


DSC_1278 by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


DSC_1279 by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Balata Refugee Camp , West Bank - Palestine*

*Balata Refugee Camp , West Bank - Palestine*

UNRWA school 2 by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


DSC_1273 by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


DSC_1285 by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

Apricot Trees by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Apricot Trees by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Apricot Trees by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestine*

Land by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Al Walaja Land by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Al Walaja Uprooted Trees by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*Al Walaja Land , West Bank - Palestine*

Al Walaja Tree by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Al Walaja Land by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Al Walaja Land by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Protests Against Apartheid Wall) , West Bank - Palestine*

*(Protests Against Apartheid Wall) , West Bank - Palestine*

Coming Soon, Apartheid Wall by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Apartheid Wall by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


7_9 Al Ma'sara Demo by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Against Occupation) , West Bank - Palestine*

*(Against Occupation) , West Bank - Palestine*

Nabi Saleh by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


7_9 Al Ma'sara Demo by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Nabi Saleh by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Against Occupation) , West Bank - Palestine*

*(Against Occupation) , West Bank - Palestine*

Nabi Saleh by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Nabi Saleh by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Nabi Saleh by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Herbawi Textile Factory , West Bank - Palestine*

*Herbawi Textile Factory (Keffiyehs Production) , West Bank - Palestine*

Herbawi Textile Factory by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Herbawi Keffiyeh Factory by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Herbawi Textile Factory by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks again Dr.Luay!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The protest images are very inspiring, and very moving.


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Dr.Luay said:


> *Herbawi Textile Factory (Keffiyehs Production) , West Bank - Palestine*
> 
> Herbawi Textile Factory by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr



they tried to make it a fashion item ... fashion is gone, the symbol is still there. 
these photos are beautiful. thank you. keep sharing with us


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine*



Parra 1 said:


> Thanks again Dr.Luay!


Thanks Parra 1 



openlyJane said:


> The protest images are very inspiring, and very moving.


Thanks openlyjane  , I hope to message the suffering of these people from occupation and extermination to the world .



Riq-10 said:


> they tried to make it a fashion item ... fashion is gone, the symbol is still there.
> these photos are beautiful. thank you. keep sharing with us


Thanks Riq-10 for your kind words  , The Keffiyeh it was and still the symbol of the revolution against occupation . Viva Algeria . 



*Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine* (Due to siege on Gaza Strip the fishers cant reach more than 3 miles in the sea)

A Gazan family flies kites at sunset in the fishing port. by ghazalairshad, on Flickr


DSC_7877 by ghazalairshad, on Flickr


DSC_7791 by ghazalairshad, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine* (Due to siege on Gaza Strip the fishers cant reach more than 3 miles in the sea)

DSC_7663 by ghazalairshad, on Flickr


DSC_7743 by ghazalairshad, on Flickr


A "hasaka" on the Gazan shore by ghazalairshad, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Against Occupation) , West Bank - Palestine*

*(Against Occupation) , West Bank - Palestine*

Nabi Saleh medic by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Walking with Hajj Rashad by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Beit Ommar Demonstration, 7/17/2010 by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*(Gaza Schools) , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*(Gaza Schools) , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

Gaza School by Ariff Budiman, on Flickr


We will Never Surrender, Gaza kids by Ariff Budiman, on Flickr


Gaza school bombed by Israelis by Ariff Budiman, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Beit Ommar , West Bank - Palestine*

*Beit Ommar , West Bank - Palestine*

Beit Ommar View by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Beit Ommar View by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Beit Ommar View by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine 1948*

*West Bank - Palestine 1948*

Francis Bedford - Ruin of the Temple of Jupiter, Baalbek, Lebanon 1862 by The Patrick Montgomery Collection, on Flickr


Francis Bedford - Nablus, Palestine, 1862 by The Patrick Montgomery Collection, on Flickr


Francis Bedford - Facade of the Church of the Holy Sepulchre, Jerusalem, 1862 by The Patrick Montgomery Collection, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

*Gaza , Gaza Strip - Palestine*

IMG_9219 by ISLAMIC RELIEF - PALESTINE, on Flickr


IMG_8494 by ISLAMIC RELIEF - PALESTINE, on Flickr


IMG_8605 by ISLAMIC RELIEF - PALESTINE, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just love the pictures of the children; such innocence in the face of adult stupidity and negativity...


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine (Due to siege on Gaza Strip the fishers cant reach more than 3 miles in the sea)*

* Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine *(Due to siege on Gaza Strip the fishers cant reach more than 3 miles in the sea)

DSC_7630 by ghazalairshad, on Flickr


DSC_7679 by ghazalairshad, on Flickr


DSC_7809 by ghazalairshad, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine (Due to siege on Gaza Strip the fishers cant reach more than 3 miles in the sea)*

*Gaza Beach , Gaza Strip - Palestine* (Due to siege on Gaza Strip the fishers cant reach more than 3 miles in the sea)

A "hasaka" on the Gazan shore by ghazalairshad, on Flickr


DSC_7664 by ghazalairshad, on Flickr


Pal-Turk solidarity by ghazalairshad, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Knafeh Palestinian Desserts*

*Knafeh Palestinian Desserts*

Manarat Nablus Sweets Shop by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Manarat Nablus Sweets Shop by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Manarat Nablus Sweets Shop by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


Manarat Nablus Sweets Shop by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

Jerusalem by Victoria Wickman, on Flickr


Jerusalem by Victoria Wickman, on Flickr


20120524_Jerusalem_0015 by sebateva, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nablus , West Bank - Palestine*

*Nablus , West Bank - Palestine*

nablus from the top by abdullahradwan, on Flickr


DSC_4054 by midwest2mideast, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

IMG_0307 copia by Manuele Zunelli, on Flickr


Jerusalem by Derot558, on Flickr


Jerusalem by Derot558, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Loving the baklava!


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Amazing Qubat As'sakhra and Nablus. Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*



Riq-10 said:


> Amazing Qubat As'sakhra and Nablus. Thanks for sharing mate!


Thanks mate 


*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

DSCF2485.jpg by sagatbabu, on Flickr


Old City, Jerusalem by picturemeinnyc, on Flickr


Old City, Jerusalem by picturemeinnyc, on Flickr


Old City, Jerusalem by picturemeinnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

* Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

Old City, Jerusalem by picturemeinnyc, on Flickr


Old City, Jerusalem by picturemeinnyc, on Flickr


Old City, Jerusalem by picturemeinnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Good to see you back Dr.Luay


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Parra 1 said:


> Good to see you back Dr.Luay


Me too , Thanks Parra 1


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*​
Jérusalem Au Mont des Oliviers (2) by catherinetorcq, on Flickr


Jérusalem (57) by catherinetorcq, on Flickr


Jérusalem (144) by catherinetorcq, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*​

Jérusalem (59) by catherinetorcq, on Flickr


Jérusalem Au Cottel ou Mur des Lamentations (13) by catherinetorcq, on Flickr


Jérusalem Au Mont des Oliviers (1) by catherinetorcq, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine*

*West Bank - Palestien​*
une vue de Jénine, Palestine, a view of Jenin by guy philippe, on Flickr


Ramallah, Palestine by guy philippe, on Flickr


synagogue de Bar'am, Nord de la Galilée, Bar'am synagogue by guy philippe, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*

*Graphics on Apartheid Wall*
*Bethlehem , West Bank - Palestine*​

How and Nosm in Bethlehem -- on Separation Wall by LoisInWonderland, on Flickr


In Bethlehem, on Separation Wall by LoisInWonderland, on Flickr


In Bethlehem -- on the Separation Wall by LoisInWonderland, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Dome Of The Rock (قبة الصخرة المشرفة)*
*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

The Dome of the Rock is a 7th-century edifice located in Jerusalem , Palestine , It enshrines the rock from which Muḥammad is said to have ascended to heaven. the Dome of the Rock was actually built by Caliph Abd al-Malik between 687 and 691. The first domed shrine to be built, the Dome of the Rock is a masterpiece of Islamic architecture. The octagonal plan and the rotunda dome of wood are of Byzantine design. The Persian tiles on the exterior and the marble slabs that decorate the interior were added by Suleiman I in 1561.
​
Dome Of The Rock by HalfwayAnywhere, on Flickr


Dome Of The Rock by HalfwayAnywhere, on Flickr


Dome Of The Rock by HalfwayAnywhere, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*West Bank - Palestine​*
feeling the place by abdullahradwan, on Flickr


farms by abdullahradwan, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

*Church of All Nations*
*Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine*

The Church of All Nations, also known as the Church or Basilica of the Agony, is a Roman Catholic church located on the Mount of Olives in Jerusalem , Palestine next to the Garden of Gethsemane. It enshrines a section of bedrock where Jesus is said to have prayed before his arrest.​

Year of Faith Diocese of Clifton Pilgrimage To The Holy Land by Catholic Church (England and Wales), on Flickr


Church of All the Nations, Gethsemane by shobewon, on Flickr


Church of All the Nations, Gethsemane by shobewon, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4894252/


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nablus City | مدينة نابلس*
Location : West Bank , Palestine - Area : 28.6 km2 - Population (2007) : 126,132
Founded by the Roman Emperor Vespasian in 72 CE as Flavia Neapolis, Nablus located in a strategic position between Mount Ebal and Mount Gerizim .​
Nablus by tristanquigley, on Flickr


f0990336 by tristanquigley, on Flickr


nablus from the south by Michael.Loadenthal, on Flickr


Nablus by Ruba Awayes, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Samaria (ancient city)*
Location : Nablus Governorate , Palestine 
It is an ancient city in the Palestine . The ruins of the city are located in the Samaria mountains .​

Sumaria-Sebastia by TheBetamaxDoctrinaire, on Flickr


Artsy Column Shot by TheBetamaxDoctrinaire, on Flickr


Samaria-Sebaste by TheBetamaxDoctrinaire, on Flickr


Mahmoud in the amhitheater by TheBetamaxDoctrinaire, on Flickr


the palestinian territories by Retlaw Snellac Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*St. George's Monastery (Wadi Qelt)*
Location : Wadi Qelt (وادي القلط) , West Bank - Palestine
The sixth-century cliff-hanging complex, with its ancient chapel and gardens, is active and inhabited by Greek Orthodox monks.​

Built into a cliff by TheBetamaxDoctrinaire, on Flickr


No monks in sight by TheBetamaxDoctrinaire, on Flickr


The road to St. George's Monestary by TheBetamaxDoctrinaire, on Flickr


I know, I know by TheBetamaxDoctrinaire, on Flickr


Clifside hideouts and hermitages by TheBetamaxDoctrinaire, on Flickr


The hundreds of stairs it took to get down by TheBetamaxDoctrinaire, on Flickr


The awesome door by TheBetamaxDoctrinaire, on Flickr


Canyon by TheBetamaxDoctrinaire, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem at Winter*
Location: Jerusalem the capital of Palestine - Area : 125.156 km2 
The city is characterized by a hot-summer Mediterranean climate , with hot, dry summers, and mild, wet winters.​

Jerusalem Snow 2 by orientalizing, on Flickr


Jerusalem Snow 1 by orientalizing, on Flickr


Jerusalem Snow 4 by orientalizing, on Flickr


Jerusalem Snow 8 by orientalizing, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Herodium | هيروديون*
Location : West bank - Palestine - Founded : 22–15 BC
Herodion is the only site that was named after King Herod the Great. It was known by the Crusaders as the "Mountain of Franks". Palestinian locals call it Jabal al-Fourdis ("Mountain of Paradise").​

Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Mount Gerizim | جبل جرزيم*
Is one of the two mountains in the immediate vicinity of the West Bank , city of Nablus .​

Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ramallah old market (سوق رام الله)*
Location : Ramallah , West Bank - Palestine​

Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jericho City | مدينة اريحا*







Location : West Bank , Palestine - Founded : 9600 BC - Population : 20,300
Archaeologists have unearthed the remains of more than 20 successive settlements in Jericho, the first of which dates back 11,000 years (9000 BC), almost to the very beginning of the Holocene epoch of the Earth's history.​








Municipal Seal of Jericho


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nablus City | مدينة نابلس*








Location : West Bank , Palestine - Area : 28.6 km2 - Population (2007) : 126,132
 Founded by the Roman Emperor Vespasian in 72 CE as Flavia Neapolis, Nablus located in a strategic position between Mount Ebal and Mount Gerizim .​

Nablus city by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Nablus city by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Nablus city by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Nablus by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Nablus, Westbank by Travel like it's 1999, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Palestinian People Faces*
Palestinian the peoples who have lived in Palestine over all the centuries .​



PalFest 2010: Day 2 by PalFest, on Flickr


PalFest 2010 Day 1: at the Palestinian National Theatre by PalFest, on Flickr


Untitled by Valeria Gentile, on Flickr


On their way to school by Mixmaster, on Flickr


PalFest 2010: al Khalil / Hebron by PalFest, on Flickr


Untitled by Valeria Gentile, on Flickr


Workshop day in the Ramallah Hills by PalFest, on Flickr​


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful Palestine:cheers:
Keep them comingkay:


----------



## El-Sahraoui (Jul 14, 2010)

PALESTINE is in the heart and will be in the heart forever kay: thanks you Dr Luay for this pictures.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Kamal80 said:


> Beautiful Palestine
> Keep them coming


Thanks Kamal 




El-Sahraoui said:


> PALESTINE is in the heart and will be in the heart forever thanks you Dr Luay for this pictures.


Thanks El-Sahraoui , and yours always in our hearts , thanks for your kind word 


*Palestinian People Faces*
Palestinian the peoples who have lived in Palestine over all the centuries .​



PalFest 2010: Day 2 by PalFest, on Flickr


PalFest 2010 Day 1: at the Palestinian National Theatre by PalFest, on Flickr


Untitled by Valeria Gentile, on Flickr


On their way to school by Mixmaster, on Flickr


PalFest 2010: al Khalil / Hebron by PalFest, on Flickr


Untitled by Valeria Gentile, on Flickr


Workshop day in the Ramallah Hills by PalFest, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Life in Nablus city*







Location : Nablus Governorate , West Bank - Palestine
Nablus has a bustling modern commercial center with restaurants, and a shopping mall.​

PalFest 2011: Day 3 | Nablus by PalFest, on Flickr


PalFest 2011: Day 3 | Nablus by PalFest, on Flickr


Demonstration in support of prisoners, Nablus, West Bank, 22.08.2013 by activestills, on Flickr


PalFest 2011: Day 3 | Nablus by PalFest, on Flickr


Kleinkind in Nablus by David Ortmann, on Flickr


PalFest 2011: Day 3 | Nablus by PalFest, on Flickr


PalFest 2011: Day 3 | Nablus by PalFest, on Flickr


Nablus by Mark Jutton, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem city | مدينة بيت لحم*







Location : Bethlehem Governorate , West Banks , PS - Population (2007) : 25,266
Bethlehem has a Muslim majority, but is also home to one of the largest Palestinian Christian communities. Bethlehem's chief economic sector is tourism which peaks during the Christmas season when Christian pilgrims throng to the Church of the Nativity.​

Betlehem by Alvaro F., on Flickr


The Jacir Palace, Bethlehem by PalFest, on Flickr


Betlehem by Alvaro F., on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Church of the Holy Sepulchre*







Location : Jerusalem the capital of Palestine
The site is venerated as Golgotha (the Hill of Calvary), where Jesus was crucified, and is said also to contain the place where Jesus was buried (the Sepulchre).​

The Stone of Anointing by Guillaume Paumier, on Flickr


Dome of the Rotunda by Guillaume Paumier, on Flickr


Hanging vigil lamps by Guillaume Paumier, on Flickr


Chapel of the Angel by Guillaume Paumier, on Flickr


Entry of the Aedicule by Guillaume Paumier, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem City | مدينة القدس*







Location : Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine - Area : 125.156 km2
During its long history, Jerusalem has been destroyed twice, besieged 23 times, attacked 52 times, and captured and recaptured 44 times.​

Jerusalem by Alvaro F., on Flickr


Jerusalem by Alvaro F., on Flickr


Jerusalem by Alvaro F., on Flickr


Jerusalem souk by PalFest, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Very interesting pictures !!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Sebastia | سبسطية*







Location : Nablus Governorate , West Bank , PS - Area : 4.8 km2 - Population (2007) : 4,114
Sebastia is a Palestinian village and it is home to a number of important archaeological sites. The city was destroyed by Alexander the Great in 331 BCE, and was destroyed again by John Hyrcanus in 108 BCE.​

Sebastiya by angrywhitekid, on Flickr


Sebastiya by angrywhitekid, on Flickr


6 - Church? by ahote's_photolog, on Flickr


Sebastiya by ine4freedom, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Khirbat al Taweel | خربة الطويل*







Location : Nablus Governorate , West Bank , PS​

Khirbat al Taweel by angrywhitekid, on Flickr


Khirbat al Taweel by angrywhitekid, on Flickr


Khirbat al Taweel by angrywhitekid, on Flickr


Khirbat al Taweel by angrywhitekid, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nabi Salih | النبي صالح*







Location : Ramallah Governorate , West Bank , PS - Area : 2.8 km2 - Population (2007) : 534
It is a small Palestinian village in the Ramallah and al-Bireh Governorate in the central West Bank, located 20 kilometers northwest of Ramallah. It had over 530 inhabitants in 2007.​

Nabi Saleh protest by angrywhitekid, on Flickr


Nabi Saleh Kids by Katie M. Mullins, on Flickr


Play at the Spring by Rawan by Grassroots Al Quds Network, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem City | مدينة القدس*







Location : Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine - Area : 125.156 km2
During its long history, Jerusalem has been destroyed twice, besieged 23 times, attacked 52 times, and captured and recaptured 44 times.​

Jerusalem by Alvaro F., on Flickr


Jerusalem 7 by orientalizing, on Flickr


Jerusalem 6 by orientalizing, on Flickr


Jerusalem by Alvaro F., on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous! I especially like the portraits of people and of the street life.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Harvested Strawberries at Gaza*







Location : Northern Gaza , Gaza Strip , Palestine .
A Palestinian farmers harvested strawberries for export to European countries at a farm in the northern Gaza Strip.​





















































All these photos taken by : Majdi Fathi ​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem city at Christmas time*







Location : Bethlehem Governorate , West Banks , PS - Population (2007) : 25,266

Bethlehem has a Muslim majority, but is also home to one of the largest Palestinian Christian communities. Bethlehem's chief economic sector is tourism which peaks during the Christmas season when Christian pilgrims throng to the Church of the Nativity.​

Bethlehem_Global_Communities24 by Global Communities - WB&G (Formerly CHF), on Flickr


Bethlehem_Global_Communities26 by Global Communities - WB&G (Formerly CHF), on Flickr


Bethlehem_Global_Communities40 by Global Communities - WB&G (Formerly CHF), on Flickr


Bethlehem_Global_Communities45 by Global Communities - WB&G (Formerly CHF), on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ramallah skyline | رام الله*







Location : Ramallah Governorate , West Bank , PS - Population (2007) : 27,092​

Palestine's Flag by M.Bn, on Flickr​


----------



## COmountainsguy (Jul 30, 2013)

Fantastic pictures, thank you for posting them Dr.Luay.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

COmountainsguy said:


> Fantastic pictures, thank you for posting them Dr.Luay.


Thank you very much COmountainsguy 


*Jerusalem City | مدينة القدس*








Location : Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine - Area : 125.156 km2
During its long history, Jerusalem has been destroyed twice, besieged 23 times, attacked 52 times, and captured and recaptured 44 times.​

_D717302 by leshka10, on Flickr


_D717275 by leshka10, on Flickr


_D717273 by leshka10, on Flickr


_D717253 by leshka10, on Flickr


_D717289 by leshka10, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem city*








Location : Bethlehem Governorate , West Banks , PS - Population (2007) : 25,266 - in Arabic (مدينة بيت لحم)
Bethlehem has a Muslim majority, but is also home to one of the largest Palestinian Christian communities. Bethlehem's chief economic sector is tourism which peaks during the Christmas season when Christian pilgrims throng to the Church of the Nativity​

Bethlehem snow 1 by Mr. K.R. , on Flickr


Bethlehem snow 2 by Mr. K.R. , on Flickr


Bethlehem snow 3 by Mr. K.R. , on Flickr


Bethlehem snow 4 by Mr. K.R. , on Flickr


Bethlehem snow 5 by Mr. K.R. , on Flickr


Bethlehem snow 6 by Mr. K.R., on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of a snowy Palestine.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem *







Location : Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine (مدينة القدس) - Area : 125.156 km2
During its long history, Jerusalem has been destroyed twice, besieged 23 times, attacked 52 times, and captured and recaptured 44 times.​

2013 Oct 13 (54) Jerusalem - Via Dolorosa - Austrian Hospice by davidploss, on Flickr



Over the rooftops by Leo Barlag, on Flickr



2013 Oct 13 (23a) Jerusalem - Dome of the Rock by davidploss, on Flickr



2013 Oct 13 (30) Jerusalem - Dome of the Rock by davidploss, on Flickr



2013 Oct 13 (26a) Jerusalem - Dome of the Rock by davidploss, on Flickr



2013 Oct 13 (26b) Jerusalem - Dome of the Rock by davidploss, on Flickr



2013 Oct 13 (29) Jerusalem - Dome of the Rock by davidploss, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem city *







Location : Bethlehem Governorate , West Banks , PS ( مدينة بيت لحم) - Population (2007) : 25,266
Bethlehem has a Muslim majority, but is also home to one of the largest Palestinian Christian communities.​

World is a street by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


Intro by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


Nativity by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


Existance by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It was a Liverpool company which decorated the Christmas tree in Bethlehem this year.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> It was a Liverpool company which decorated the Christmas tree in Bethlehem this year.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


Its a nice tree , Merry Christmas .


*Jerusalem*







Location : Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine (مدينة القدس) - Area : 125.156 km2​

Jerusalem by Evolove, on Flickr


Temple Mount by Evolove, on Flickr


Temple Mount by Evolove, on Flickr


From Palestine by Zambadeos314, on Flickr


Holy Sepulchre by Evolove, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nablus City *







Location : West Bank , Palestine (مدينة نابلس) - Area : 28.6 km2 - Population (2007) : 126,132
Founded by the Roman Emperor Vespasian in 72 CE as Flavia Neapolis, Nablus located in a strategic position between Mount Ebal and Mount Gerizim .​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bethlehem city*







Location : Bethlehem Governorate , West Banks , PS ( مدينة بيت لحم) - Population (2007) : 25,266
Bethlehem has a Muslim majority, but is also home to one of the largest Palestinian Christian communities.​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*From Palestine*
Palestinian the peoples who have lived in Palestine over all the centuries .​

Palestinian Boy by Mr. K.R., on Flickr


Palestinian Kids by Mr. K.R., on Flickr


Palestinian Kids by Mr. K.R., on Flickr


Judean Desert by Mr. K.R., on Flickr


Bethlehem Mechanic by Mr. K.R., on Flickr


Bethlehem Market by Mr. K.R., on Flickr


Walking Through Town by Mr. K.R., on Flickr


Funeral Procession 2 by Mr. K.R., on Flickr


Hebron by Mr. K.R., on Flickr​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

have a nice day!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Mussoda said:


> have a nice day!


Thanks Mussoda , hope a nice day for you too 


*Jericho*








Location : Jericho Governorate , West Banks , PS ( مدينة اريحا) - Population (2006) : 20,300 - Founded : 9600 BC
Jericho, the first of which dates back 11,000 years (9000 BC), almost to the very beginning of the Holocene epoch of the Earth's history.​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Hebron Governorate*








Location : West Bank , PS (محافظة الخليل) - Area : 1,060 square kilometers - Population 2010 : 600,364 .
The Hebron Governorate is an administrative district in the Palestine in the southern West Bank.The Hebron Governorate has a total of seven cities and eighteen towns.​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ibrahimi Mosque*








Location: Hebron Governorate , West Bank , PS (الحرم الابراهيمي) 
It is known to Muslims as the Ibrahimi Mosque, as Abraham is a revered prophet of Islam who, according to the Qur'an, built the Kaaba in Mecca with his son Ishmael.​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Qumran*








Location : West Bank , PS (خربة قمران) - Founded : Between 134-104 BCE or slightly later
It is an archaeological site in the West Bank. Since the discovery of the Dead Sea Scrolls in 1947-1956, extensive excavations have taken place in Qumran. Nearly 900 scrolls were discovered.​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Sebastia*








Location : Nablus Governorate , West Bank , PS (سبسطية) - Population (2007) : 4,114
It is a Palestinian village , The village's total area is 4,810 dunums . Sebastia is home to a number of important archaeological sites.​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Great thread.Really nice pics


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

Very clear pictures.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Michmash *







Location : West Bank , Palestine (مخماس)​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jericho*








Location : Jericho Governorate , West Banks , PS ( مدينة اريحا) - Population (2006) : 20,300 - Founded : 9600 BC
Jericho, the first of which dates back 11,000 years (9000 BC), almost to the very beginning of the Holocene epoch of the Earth's history.​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Dome of the Rock*








Location : Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine (قبة الصخرة المشرفة) - Built : 685-691
The Dome of the rock is the spot from which Prophet Muhammad ascended to Heaven accompanied by the angel Gabriel. Further, Muhammad was taken here by Gabriel to pray with Abraham, Moses, and Jesus.​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some amazing landscapes. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Some amazing landscapes.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Thanks Jane , Happy New Year


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

I think this is one of my favourite threads here.Beautiful pictures.Keep posting.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

joecole said:


> I think this is one of my favourite threads here.Beautiful pictures.Keep posting.


Thanks joecole 

*Bethlehem city*








Location : Bethlehem Governorate , West Banks , PS ( مدينة بيت لحم) - Population (2007) : 25,266
Bethlehem has a Muslim majority, but is also home to one of the largest Palestinian Christian communities.​

DSC_0202 by onurinal, on Flickr


DSC_0203 by onurinal, on Flickr


DSC_0209 by onurinal, on Flickr


DSC_0187 by onurinal, on Flickr


Bethlehem by wuzanru, on Flickr


Outside Church of The Nativity by bradwendes, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Dome of the Rock*








Location : Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine (قبة الصخرة المشرفة) - Built : 685-691
The Dome of the rock is the spot from which Prophet Muhammad ascended to Heaven accompanied by the angel Gabriel. Further, Muhammad was taken here by Gabriel to pray with Abraham, Moses, and Jesus.​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Al-Aqsa Mosque*








Location : Jerusalem The Capital Of Palestine (المسجد الاقصى) - Established : 705 CE - Branch/tradition : Islam
Al-Aqsa and Bayt al-Muqaddas, is the third holiest site in Islam and is located in the Old City of Jerusalem. The site on which the silver domed mosque sits, along with the Dome of the Rock, also referred to as al-Haram ash-Sharif or "Noble Sanctuary.​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Al Aqsa Mosque by p medved, on Flickr


Al Aqsa Mosque by FlyingScarfy, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jibal Nablus*








Location : Nablus Governorate , West Bank , PS
Is a mountainous region in the North of West Bank Palestine , is bounded by the Jezreel Valley to the east by the Jordan Rift Valley to the west by the Carmel Ridge (in the north) .​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem*








Location : Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine (مدينة القدس) - Area : 125.156 km2
During its long history, Jerusalem has been destroyed twice, besieged 23 times, attacked 52 times, and captured and recaptured 44 times.​

Reconnais-tu le Temple by Khryselakatos, on Flickr


dome of the rock by karolajnat, on Flickr


gold by karolajnat, on Flickr


dome of the rock by karolajnat, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jibal Nablus*








Location : Nablus Governorate , West Bank , PS
Is a mountainous region in the North of West Bank Palestine , is bounded by the Jezreel Valley to the east by the Jordan Rift Valley to the west by the Carmel Ridge (in the north) .​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*North of the West Bank*








Location : West Bank , Palestine​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Wadi Qelt*








Location : West Bank , Palestine
It's a valley originating near Jerusalem and terminating near Jericho, near the Dead Sea , and it is home to a unique variety of flora and fauna.​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Sebastia*








Location : Nablus Governorate , West Bank , PS (سبسطية) - Population (2007) : 4,114
It is a Palestinian village , The village's total area is 4,810 dunums . Sebastia is home to a number of important archaeological sites.​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Views of Jerusalem*








Location : Jerusalem the capital of Palestine​

Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*North Gaza Beach*








Location : Gaza Strip , Palestine 
The People of Gaza cant reach more than 3 miles in the Gaza sea , because the Israeli siege that imposed on Gaza Strip from 2006 .​

DSC_0024 by shareefphoto, on Flickr


DSC_0001 by shareefphoto, on Flickr


DSC_0271 by shareefphoto, on Flickr


DSC_0436 by shareefphoto, on Flickr


DSC_0299 by shareefphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza Strip*








Location : Gaza strip , Palestine​

DSC_0103 by shareefphoto, on Flickr


a (9) by shareefphoto, on Flickr


a (7) by shareefphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Old Jerusalem Market*








Location : Jerusalem the capital of Palestine​

R_20130711170557_191 by Riceman3, on Flickr


R_20130710181605_98 by Riceman3, on Flickr


R_20130711122702_72_3_4 by Riceman3, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem*








Location : Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine (مدينة القدس) - Area : 125.156 km2​

Dome of rock in the dawn by Djadaniell, on Flickr


AL Quds in the morning by Djadaniell, on Flickr


Al Quds in the evening by Djadaniell, on Flickr


inside Al Quds mosque by Djadaniell, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*North of the West Bank*








Location : West Bank , Palestine​


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr


Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such an arid landscape, and such hard work to bring it to fertility.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Such an arid landscape, and such hard work to bring it to fertility.


Thats right for the West Bank , but there another areas in Palestine its good for farming such as Gaza strip and Jordan valley .



40-year-old Ahed Izhiman growing crops on a farm in Gaza. by United Nations Development Programme, on Flickr


Farming in the Jordan Valley by alunmcdonald, on Flickr


Farms between Jerusalem city by Mayme Snow, on Flickr


farms by superblueman3, on Flickr


Al Aqaba Village by Ian El Colo, on Flickr


Ahmed Felfel by IPS Inter Press Service, on Flickr


Strawberry Fields Forever by Marisa Ross, on Flickr


Abu Ayaesh by Michael.Loadenthal, on Flickr


driving away our bounty by Michael.Loadenthal, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Next Page !


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Next Page !


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jerusalem*








Location : Jerusalem The Capital of Palestine (مدينة القدس) - Area : 125.156 km2
During its long history, Jerusalem has been destroyed twice, besieged 23 times, attacked 52 times, and captured and recaptured 44 times.​




​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ruins of Lifta Village*








Location : Jerusalem , Palestine​













​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Views from the West Bank*








Location : West Bank , Palestine​













​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*From Palestine*​













​


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nablus - Occupied Palestine by Ahmad Al-Bazz, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nablus City Center - Occupied Palestine by Ahmad Al-Bazz, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nablus souq by lydia.89, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Basilica and Grotto of the Nativity, Bethlehem (with scaffolding) by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Basilica and Grotto of the Nativity, Bethlehem (with scaffolding) by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Basilica and Grotto of the Nativity, Bethlehem (with scaffolding) by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nazareth Village & biblical lunch by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nazareth Village & biblical lunch by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nazareth Village & biblical lunch by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Church of the Holy Sepuchre by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Church of the Holy Sepuchre by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Church of the Holy Sepuchre by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

HOL_7435 by holliberlin66, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

View to the church of Nativity by holliberlin66, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Star & Bucks by holliberlin66, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bethlehem street by holliberlin66, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bethlehem Peace Center by holliberlin66, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Another Jerusalem view by holliberlin66, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Walls of the Old City by holliberlin66, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Walls of the Old City by holliberlin66, on Flickr


----------

